# La nueva dueña de mis quincenas...



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

El jueves pasado visité la ciudad de Puebla, específicamente a su ilustre hijo The Last Biker jaja, fuí para conocer la Santa Cruz Butcher que era mi primera opción pero después de probarla supe que no era la opción correcta. 

Fue ahí cuando TLB me presentó a la niña que les quiero mostrar hoy, estoy seguro que será una buena compañera en el monte y también la consentiré como se debe jeje.

Muchas de las cosas que tiene nunca las he probado, vaya, empezando desde que es mi primer doble :thumbsup:

Es emocionante desde tratar de calibrar el shock y la tijera, hasta el sonido que hace esa maza trasera de uuuhhhh!!!

Lo del eje pasante de la horquilla sólo se lo había visto (y envidiado ) a algunos de por acá, los frenos espero que estén potentes porque me gusta un tacto rígido, los rines en un poco de tiempo los volvere tubeless con el kit de Stan's.

Bueno espero poder salir hoy a rodar pero está lloviendo mucho y no la quiero ensuciar jajajaja.

Si hay alguien que tenga algún componente similar al mio (por ejemplo la tijera), les pido que por favor me den algún tip o consejo para su uso y mantenimiento. Saludos a todos.

Pd. Escriban algo no sean gachos jejeje.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vocho77 said:


> El jueves pasado visité la ciudad de Puebla,
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

the last biker said:


> vocho77 said:
> 
> 
> > El jueves pasado visité la ciudad de Puebla,
> ...


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

voy primero: mi compañero de rodadas tiene una superlight, la verdad le hace honor a su nombre, es muuy ligera, a pesar de eso aguanta bastante bien el uso que le da (XC rudo). El venia de una epic, ahi sobre la marcha me comentaba que si sentia una pérdida de eficiencia al pedalear (tipico de las single pivot) y su shock solo tiene ajuste de rebote, posiblemente habrá amortiguadores mas eficientes para esa bici.

De bajada es puro rocanrol, yo traigo una coiler y casi (CASI) nos metemos por los mismos lados, en parte por sus instintos suicidas y los mios de conservación jaja.

En resumen: felicidades, una vez que entras al mundo del "full suspension" no hay vuelta atras. yo empece con 100 mm, luego 120, ahorita voy en 150 y no se donde voy a parar jaja


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Esta muy bien, felicidades!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vocho77 said:


> Fue ahí cuando TLB me presentó a la niña que les quiero mostrar hoy, estoy seguro que será una buena compañera en el monte y también la consentiré como se debe jeje.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

the last biker said:


> vocho77 said:
> 
> 
> > Fue ahí cuando TLB me presentó a la niña que les quiero mostrar hoy, estoy seguro que será una buena compañera en el monte y también la consentiré como se debe jeje.
> ...


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Aaargh, poste Spesh en una Santacruz???:madman:
Sacrilegio, cámbialo inmediatamente.
Fuera de eso, excelente, felicidades.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

jaja en lo que escribia mi respuesta (agarré el post virgencito) todos se agandallaron. bola de lurkers! estan al acecho de los temas doncellos para agarrarlos desprevenidos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Qué marca es esa Santa Ibislized?

Puños ibis, masas ibis, potencia spesh, poste spesh?? ja ja. Es como la hija de Frankestein! ja ja. 

Está muy bonita realmente, el color está excelente. Yo nunca había visto una de estas hasta hace 2 semanas y se ve muy bien y me consta que funciona bien. 

Lo mejor de todo es que ahora TLB las está haciendo mejor en el taller de su casa, su manufactura es excelente (porque sí te dijo que él las hace verdad? ja ja). Como te diré que hasta la fibra de carbono la trabaja muy bien, y para muestra la mía. 

Saludos, está padrísima y ojalá que la disfrutes mucho. 

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Qué marca es esa Santa Ibislized?
> 
> Puños ibis, masas ibis, potencia spesh, poste spesh?? ja ja. Es como la hija de Frankestein! ja ja.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Psycho Marco said:
> 
> 
> > Qué marca es esa Santa Ibislized?
> ...


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

doccoraje said:


> Aaargh, poste Spesh en una Santacruz???:madman:
> Sacrilegio, cámbialo inmediatamente.
> Fuera de eso, excelente, felicidades.


jajajaja es que sufro de una lesión en la espalda baja y esa potencia me permite jugar con distintos grados (cambiando los adaptadores) para ver cual me acomoda mas...


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Psycho Marco said:


> Qué marca es esa Santa Ibislized?
> 
> Puños ibis, masas ibis, potencia spesh, poste spesh?? ja ja. Es como la hija de Frankestein! ja ja.
> 
> ...


Santa Ibislized!!!!! jajaja esa marca me gustó!!!! cuando me pregunten que bici tengo esa marca dire jajaja.

La verdad ya son artesanias los cuadros que fabrica TLB  de hecho ese día vi uno de fibra de carbono...que me tuve que alejar para no babearlo:arf: jajajaja


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Ha de ser tan buena bici que ni siquiera uno necesita pedales, ya man.


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

lalocotequinta said:


> Ha de ser tan buena bici que ni siquiera uno necesita pedales, ya man.


jaja en la tercera foto ya le puse unos M-540 viejitos que tengo


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow. Está de 10. Por cierto, que tal las ruedas? 2.4! Se ve deliciosas jajaja


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Bautizo Superlight*

Hoy miércoles realicé mi primera rodada decente al monte con la Superlight, desgraciadamente nos toco agua, mucha agua, pero aún así hicimos el recorrido.

La verdad a mi no me gusta mucho subir pero en zonas montañosas como está te aclimatas o te aclichingas, y es ahí donde yo tenía un poco de cus-cus porque mi idea era de que las doble suspensión no son muy buenas subiendo, cosa que rápidamente dejé de pensar.

Yo vengo de una Merida hardtail y supuse que sería muy diferente subir con la doble, pero parece ser que el Fox RP23 hace muy bien su trabajo (lo puse en propedal 3) y con la Reba bloqueada no hubo tos.

Con respecto a las llanta que son 2,4... yo creo que no son nada lentas es más se siente como si vinieras en unas CrossMark pero más robustas, más seguras, vaya, más chidas, además que la goma se siente mas suave. Se comportaron decentemente en el lodo y vaya que había mucho!

Las únicas dos cosas que yo creo que voy a cambiar en cuanto pueda ($), van a ser en primer lugar los pedales: los PD-M540 NO:nono: funcionan con lodo, (bueno creo que ninguno) pero por la cantidad de lodo que hay por acá yo creo que le voy a ir a unos Eggbeater.

La otra cosa con la que no estuve muy a gusto fue el manubrio porque lo sentí corto, en si todo está bien me gusta la elevación y todo pero sentí que no podía abrir lo suficiente como para tener un mayor control.

Pongo algunas fotos para que chequen como quedo mi niña jajaja y no hay agua en la casa!!!!!!:madman:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vocho77 said:


> Con respecto a las llanta que son 2,4... yo creo que no son nada lentas es más se siente como si vinieras en unas CrossMark pero más robustas, más seguras, vaya, más chidas, además que la goma se siente mas suave. Se comportaron decentemente en el lodo y vaya que había mucho!
> 
> La otra cosa con la que no estuve muy a gusto fue el manubrio porque lo sentí corto, en si todo está bien me gusta la elevación y todo pero sentí que no podía abrir lo suficiente como para tener un mayor control.
> 
> ...


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Vaya bautizada que le acomodaste! 

Ya nos dijiste como estuvo la subida, pero que tal la bajada? Cual es tu impresion en general?

El manubrio ancho vaya que ayuda, aunque luego cuando es muy ancho la direccion se siente nerviosa en las subidas. Ademas que en singletracks muy angostos vas pegando con todo.

Por ultimo, ahora que esta la temporada de lluvias, si la bici esta muy enlodada la dejo en el rack y con la primera lluvia de la tarde queda como nueva jaja. Del coche ni te cuento, pero que mas da si ese no lo meto a la casa! jejeje


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

No pues en las bajadas ni se diga!!!! es otro mundo, la sensación es muy grata, se siente que vas como en colchoncitos jajaja. Te acostumbras muy rápido a la comodidad de la doble, digo esto porque le preste la SC a un cuate para que se diera el rol, y cuando agarré su hardtail ya no me gustó. rft:

Pasaré a formar parte de las filas de los que dicen que nunca regresarían a una hardtail :yesnod:


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

vocho77 said:


> Pasaré a formar parte de las filas de los que dicen que nunca regresarían a una hardtail :yesnod:


Eso ni lo digas porque aquí hay muchos que aunque tengan una doble suspensión, les encanta la "rígida" y siempre regresan a ella. Por cierto, yo tengo aquí una que les puedo prestar cuando gusten bajar ja ja.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Eso ni lo digas porque aquí hay muchos que aunque tengan una doble suspensión, les encanta la "rígida" y siempre regresan a ella. Por cierto, yo tengo aquí una que les puedo prestar cuando gusten bajar ja ja.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lépero , coghiente y vulgar , caray Psycho trabajar en Santa Fe te está nacolizando ja ja ja se ve que no te pierdes el programa de miembros al aire :nono:

Válgame Dios...

saludos

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

vocho77 said:


> .......
> Pongo algunas fotos para que chequen como quedo mi niña jajaja y no hay agua en la casa!!!!!!:madman:


En estas fotos se ve mejor la bici, jejejeje felicidades


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Te quedo espectacular!!

Felicidades! De verdad esta preciosa.

Como bien apuntan, un manubrio mas ancho te va a venir muy bien.

Y si... las dobles no son el diablo. Prueba rodandola sin el propedal... si empiezas con vaiven, probablemente necesites un cambio mas bajo y elevar la cadencia. La suspension tiene vaiven porque estamos redistribuyendo peso al pedalear. Mientras mas erraticos seamos pedaleando, mas vaiven se tiene y es muy facil pedalear "cuadrado" cuando llevamos cambios "duros" a cadencias bajas.

Una doble sin bloqueo/propedal siempre va a ser mas efectiva, sobre todo en terreno quebrado.

La excepcion de la regla es cuando pedaleas parado... ahi si, no hay manera de que pedalee uno redondo (a menos que seas un chingonazo pedaleando, lo cual no descarto) y la suspension tendra vaiven a menos que el disenio de la suspension lo prevenga.

Prueba, no pierdes nada. Hay gente que no se acostumbra y otros si. En gustos se rompen generos.

Otro pedal recomendable en lodo de ese son los Time. Mas confiables que los CB, eso si, no tienen tanto cache, jaja!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp;8237128
Una doble sin bloqueo/propedal siempre va a ser mas efectiva said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Estimados :
> 
> ...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ----
> 
> Por ejemplo , hablando de una suspensión DW Link en la marca Turner me gustaría saber la opinión de alguien que tenga una bici de estas y que utilice el pro pedal e incluso si notan algún cambio en los niveles 1,2 y 3 del pro pedal .


La neta no lo necesitas, el DW es muy bueno, puedes pedalear fuera del asiento y casi no tiene movimiento (de hecho se mueve más la tijera). Puedes llegar a sentir el pro-pedal, pero sólo por que la suspensión se endurece.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> La neta no lo necesitas, el DW es muy bueno, puedes pedalear fuera del asiento y casi no tiene movimiento (de hecho se mueve más la tijera). Puedes llegar a sentir el pro-pedal, pero sólo por que la suspensión se endurece.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Asi es , cuando tenía mi Flux y 5.5 HL si utilizaba el PP pero nada mas para evitar el excesivo bob sobre todo en la 5.5 lo cual no quiere decir de ninguna manera que el sistema HL fuera malo se bajaba muy bien aunque en las subidas si se movía algo , después con las TNT ya se requería menos el pro pedal ya que la suspen tnt funcionaba como monopivote .

Cuando Turner dió el brinco de calidad en la suspensión al DW si que lo percibí a las primeras de cambio , aunque las DW pesan mas que las anteriores son mas rápidas tanto subiendo como bajando .

En mi Flux DW nunca utilizo el pp , ahí está pero no se necesita usar.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Pues ya busqué las opciones para los pedales y me quedé con dos: Time Atac S y Eggbeater 3 (en rojo se ven perros!). Ahora lo único que me falta es buscar con los cuates que conozco que tienen tienda a ver quien me los puede traer y haber cual es más fácil de conseguir ($ jeje). Les agradecería sus opiniones para ayudarme a decidir.

Del manubrio lo tengo más facil me voy por el Stylo T30, no creo que sea difícil de conseguir, gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Tragedia!!!*

Al lavar la bici me di cuenta de algo horrible!!! :eekster: El lodo había hecho de las suyas y lijó la parte donde la rueda se acerca mucho al cuadro, yo me imagino que al girar con el exceso de lodo fue rayando el cuadro hasta quedar como pueden ver en la foto.

Ya no sé si reir o llorar... sabía que la bici no me iba a durar mucho tiempo sin heridas de guerra pero, UN DÍA???? :madman:

Estoy que me lleva la que me trajo....:madmax:


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Sssss que feo...

Es lo que no me late de las llantas anchas (o los cuadros angostos jeje) Se fue hasta el aluminio verdad?

Ya ni llorar es bueno, mejor busca la manera de que no vuelva a pasar. Ni hablar, asi es esto... Una vez leí que alguien cuando compraba un coche nuevo le hacía una pequeña abolladura o rayón, asi le "perdía el amor" y ya no le iba a doler tanto cuando tuviera otro percance.

Considera esa lijada como su bautizo de sangre jeje.


----------



## msv (Jul 2, 2011)

Ufff que fuerte rito de iniciación, ni pex, como dice Jack encuentra la forma de prevenirlo en el futuro. ¡Muy padre tu bici!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> a mi las únicas palancas que me gusta mover son los cambios, frenos y bueno las de la multi ,


Estimado TLB, yo aquí tengo otra palanca muy grande que podrías mover y te aseguro que te va a gustar más que cualquiera de las que mencionaste. :thumbsup:

Alguien más se anota?  (perdón, soy un gañan, lo siento)

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Estimado TLB, yo aquí tengo otra palanca muy grande que podrías mover y te aseguro que te va a gustar más que cualquiera de las que mencionaste. :thumbsup:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> Psycho Marco said:
> 
> 
> > Estimado TLB, yo aquí tengo otra palanca muy grande que podrías mover y te aseguro que te va a gustar más que cualquiera de las que mencionaste. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Eso se me hace muy raro (lo del cuadro lijado, no sean mal pensados), no será que las llantas están demasiado anchas? 
Si te fijas en la primera y segunda foto de cuando tu bici está sobre la camioneta, se ve que hay mucho lodo acumulado justo donde la llanta pasa pero eso no debería suceder si la llanta fuera un poco más delgada. Ahora, que el lodo haya hecho eso, también tengo mis dudas, no habrá sido la propia llanta que lo hizo? a lo mejor con tu peso se ensanchaba más al estar sentado en ella y por eso rozaba. 

No sé, a lo mejor son puras tonterías lo que dije pero yo haría mis pruebas para determinar bien la causa de ese problema porque si persiste, ni poniéndole protección la vas a salvar. 

Yo tengo unas highroller mucho más delgadas que podrías probar. 

saludos


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Psycho Marco said:


> yo haría mis pruebas para determinar bien la causa de ese problema porque si persiste, ni poniéndole protección la vas a salvar.
> 
> Yo tengo unas highroller mucho más delgadas que podrías probar.
> 
> saludos


Asi es JackStephen le llego hasta el aluminio...:sad:
Psycho Marco ahorita que está limpia voy a rodarla y a realizar pruebas para descartar que sea la llanta, no creo porque si fuera ella se escucharía como un zumbido cuando rozara no?? como quiera voy a ver que no vuelva a pasar. El otro lado se salvo porque tenia la protección de cadena, cuando lo estaba quitando para limpiarlo lo vi roto y pensé "que porquería no aguanto ni una salida" y realmente el protector evito mas rayaduras a la bici...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Si hasta el protector se rompió entonces seguramente es la llanta, pues por más lodo que haya, definitivamente no creo que sea posible que rompa el protector. Yo cambiaría esas llantas inmediatamente. 
Ahora, si la sacas ahora para hacer una prueba, será una prueba muy subjetiva porque es diferente ir en la calle rodando despacito y volteando hacia la llanta que ir en la montaña más rápido y con brincos. 

Bueno, salduos y ya nos contarás qué pasa.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vocho77 said:


> vocho77 :
> 
> Espacio entre llanta y tirantes / vainas hay suficiente , la llanta no es muy ancha tiene 2.1 reales .
> 
> ...


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

En la TNT spot yo si utilizo el propedal pero solamente en subidas no muy "tecnicas" ( piedras, tierra suelta , raices) , la diferencia es notable. Se siente mas rapida la bici subiendo con el propedal a dejar el shock abierto.. Para planos no es necesario poner el propedal, la suspension no interfiere mucho con el pedaleo.

Alguna vez probe una giant anthem con sistema maestro, debo de decir que a diferencia de mi spot la giant subio muy bien. Nunca senti la necesidad de poner el propedal aunque la anthem es mas orientada a XC.

saludos,


----------

